# Get your alignment done



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Thats all I can say people.

Me being the lazy git i am, have been driving around for the last 6 months on 4 degrees negative rear camber. For the first 3 months I also had a few degrees of positive toe.

So as a result the rear tyres (Toyo Trampio TPG's) have lasted 8 months. At $260 a piece im not impressed with myself 

Car is booked into a suspension place on monday for Whiteline camber bolts and installation of a set of Cusco camber adjustable pillow top mounts for the front. My new turbo will be delayed.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that sucks man. but hey, you live, you learn. it's the story of life.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah, its strange though. The car has had mega camber since i bought it and its never chewed through tyres like this before. Oh well. Ill be replacing them with some Hankooks or Falken 326's


----------

